# My Compact Workshop



## Boxfordian (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all

I know you all love pics so here's a few of my very compact workshop, The pics were taken with my phone so a little definition has been sacrificed along the way. Hope i've done this right.

















This room originally was a detached garage but some years ago i attached it to the house and knocked through to convert it to my wifes salon for her home business, she has since returned to full time employment so the room came up for grabs, suffice to say,now its my workshop, allbeit with coving/curtains etc.
If all else fails, here's the link

http://s448.photobucket.com/albums/qq205/longilily/The Shop/?action=view&current=BoxfordLathe.jpg


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 18, 2011)

You have a nice little setup there  Good use of the space you have for all the cool machines!

Regards,

  Will R.


BTW, nice helis in the background there, Makes me want to finish fixing mine and get it back in the air


----------



## Boxfordian (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Will

Thanks for the compliment !

p.s fix your heli my friend, the augusta fuselage is destined for a turbine otherwise the raptor 30 is my main heli, been practising a while now but progress seems to be slow

Regards


----------



## Maryak (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice shop. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jun 18, 2011)

NICE shop! 

Watch the propane tank....

Dave


----------



## Boxfordian (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys

The propane lives outside ordinarily but cheers anyway, guess you can now see why i call it compact aye !


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 19, 2011)

You've got some nice toys there Ray!

This my "workshop" which I have to share with a washing machine, tumble drier and two freezers :-[











Vic.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ray tell us about those little cnc machines neat. I see a computer in the background are they self contained or runn off a PC what software are you using just curios , like vics cat. 
Tin


----------



## Boxfordian (Jun 19, 2011)

Vic

Nice bit of space you have there vic, I note the anvil and a fine selection of hammers, not something every modeller has in his workshop, whats the story there ? Im after a small manual mill like your warco then i shall be content,

Hi Tin

The boxford mill is connected to a pc via a RS232 cable, It is on that pc that i programme the mill, the software is by 'Techsoft'. It is standard software for boxford's. 

The Denford Orac lathe is an old'un, it was manufactured in 1985 and is self contained as far as programming is concerned, i use the small screen that you see on the front of the lathe, I have however connected the lathe to a pc just for the storage of programmes. Originally this machine used those very small cassette tapes to store programmes but that gave up the ghost some time ago,hence the pc.
The software is denfords own and is a little slow to programme, it uses the old 'G and M' codes line by line,page by page.
I did plan to upgrade to mach sometime ago but got to like the old way of programming even if is a mega slow process.

Cheers Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ray thanks kind of the answer I expected there is a guy here that has an old cnc lathe that has a rs232 interface. But no software . he is having to decide if he can get it going or gut the electronics and go for new computer control/ may be you can give him some advice. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14627.15
I have done a couple retro fits work in progress with mach 3. 
Tin


----------



## Boxfordian (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok Tin, I will try and get up to speed with the thread later on this evening

regards


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks ray you are the only guy i know running these older machines on original electronics. He may need nonexistent software and possibly a nonexistent interface card but worth a look thanks for the help. 
Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 19, 2011)

I went on a Blacksmiths course some time ago Ray and thought I'd like to hit some hot metal at home from time to time. I've not had much time though and need to get a forge, probably a gasser, up and running.

Vic.


----------



## Boxfordian (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome vic 

Definately a craft in itself :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Jun 19, 2011)

Vic,

Yet another very nice shop. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 20, 2011)

HI nice shop nice to see a big hammer


----------

